# My 9 string design (epic mockup)



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys. I fancied sharing the design that I have worked on pretty much since joining this forum. 
I was originally going for an 8 (30"-27.75") and had the body design sorted for that. I've finalized the design at 9 strings (29.25"-24.75") with a low Eb and high Ab. I got the fretboard image from Fretfind and thought I might aswell try and make a mockup.
I'm damn happy with how it came out considering this is the first time I have used Paintshop Pro to do anything other than adjust photos. Some of the lighting is a bit scratchy because I am using a mouse. 
The whole thing was drawn from scratch minus jack, strap button, bridges, and tuning pegs (and wood texture)






This has come out _exactly_ the same as I envisioned in my head, and completing this picture has made my GAS 100 times worse 

If you didn't guess - the body design is a cross between an ESP F and two TIL 8s (Cataclysm Childs and Tosins).

I want to get some opinions on the tone of this beast...
Swamp ash body
Thick walnut top 
(Some black veneer - don't know what...)

Bolt on
Maple/Veneer/Mahogany/Veneer/Bloodwood 9 piece neck
Ebony fretboard
Stainless Steel frets

The pickup and truss covers are made of swamp ash also 

Should sound pretty sweet right? I'm also thinking of chambering the swamp ash back (a lot - to get this thing close to semi hollow). Good idea? 
I want it to be a jazzy guitar but fully capable of Meshuggah tones too.

Some interesting things I noticed whilst designing this guitar:
People seem to make a fuss about longer scale lengths. This is close to 30" and feels no different. The frets are barely any bigger down there, and how I designed the bridge quite close to the back of the body brings the first fret to the same position as my Ibanez RG7321 when playing in classical position. Coupled with the non-inline headstock, this guitar actually comes out the same length as the Ibanez. That did surprise me.

I drew this in full scale and actually have an 8 page picture which is just so tempting to print out  Must not because of the ink 

Now I'm going to sit here and suffer until I can actually afford this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks sick!


----------



## CFB (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh damn, I don't even want a 9 string and that picture alone changed my mind. Who are you gonna have build it?


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 5, 2010)

That is pretty fuckin epic...well done sir!


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy shit man, that's one hell of a mock-up.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 5, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Looks sick!


 


Nonservium said:


> Holy shit man, that's one hell of a mock-up.


 
^


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 5, 2010)

Really nice job on the mock up! 

Also, about chambering Swamp Ash, I would advice against it. My experience with this wood is that it already sings like crazy and resonates VERY well. Swamp Ash also has this ''airy'' type of tone to it that I think would become overbearing when making it hollow/chambering. Solid Swamp Ash will resonate a lot more than you think, if you add a coil split option to whatever pickups you're putting in there you could easily achieve some jazzy tones. Stevie Ray Vaughan's strats were mostly (if not all, I dont recall) made of Swamp Ash too, I find his recorded tone to be a pretty good reference as to how swamp ash sounds, especially since the single coils he used weren't that hot in the first place.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2010)

It reminds me a lot of Jean Baudin's "Hideous Claw" bass.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Deadseen (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the idea behind it even if I don't like the styling.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 5, 2010)

That thing looks really nice.. The neck would be freaking huge on that!


----------



## cradleofflames (Aug 5, 2010)

Strats are traditionally Alder. The Strat was introduced in 55 with a Swamp Ash body, that change over to Alder happened in 56. The only person I can think of who uses a 55 strat is John Frusciante and it's not his primary guitar. Teles on the other hand were made from Swamp Ash until 56 as well but the majority of the Tele reissues are Swamp Ash since people seem to like that better.

Good Swamp Ash is very light and resonant, the problem with Ash is that it's not very consistent. The only thing that makes Swamp Ash different than regular Ash is how it's grown. Swamp Ash is the part of the tree that grows below and just above the water line. The higher up the tree you go the more it becomes like regular Ash until it is the same. Unfortunately the entire tree is sold as Swamp Ash.


----------



## Durero (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice!

Keep us posted when you start the build.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the ESP F design so that is gorgeous to me.


----------



## Tirell (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks kinda short
Love the colors


----------



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys, glad you like it! 

Who am I gonna have build it?
Currently I do not know! Plenty of time to think about that whilst saving up for it.
I guess it could be pretty difficult to find somebody to take on such an out-there project, especially as the design is all done and I don't _really_ want too much input from the luthier themselves...
Ideally, I'd be making this on my own after 5+ prototypes or so (I've never made a guitar before and want this to be top notch ) but that wont happen unless I win a lot of cash or something  Atleast that way I know I'd get exactly what I want with enough perserverance and it would be more personal.

Anyway - I guess my primary choice would be The Illustrated Luthier. However he is not working right now. I do think that it would be well worth paying customs from America for his work though...

Apart from him - Roter? Maybe? I'm not sure. Slightly put off by a few of the fret mishaps and such - and the fact that I've never seen a guitar from them that looks as flash and sleek as I would like (Apart from Halsindens (sp?)). However - that said, Roter are still probably my primary choice. 

Unless...
There's a guy just down the road from me at Legra Guitars. I've had a few repairs etc. done by him before and he has several PRS looking guitars in his place. I've never given much attention but I presume they are absolutely top notch. His website is not too up to date and there's not much on there that impresses me visually. However, this thread at BKP forum (which is one of the very few threads on him I can find online) Legra Aurora Build FINISHED has got me interested. 
I have not contacted him yet and do not wish to do so until I have more funds, but I guess the one question is - will he build a fanned 9 string?
If so, Legra is probably my favourite option right now. I'm sure his instruments are perfect and I know he is a brilliant guy. And such locality is a plus!

All that said - I really have not looked into luthiers much yet  It's going to be a long and difficult process to find a suitable one I'm sure. 
But that's part of the fun


----------



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2010)

Also, thanks for the info on woods and such so far 



Tirell said:


> Looks kinda short
> Love the colors



 It does. Like I said, I was quite surprised by that because until I'd put it all together I was thinking it would look long like most 30"s. 
With it being even thicker than an 8 string too it does indeed look pretty short!
However, I do like it a lot  Would definately prefer it to look longer, but there's not really a way to go about that I think. And anyway, can't complain about less fret reach!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It reminds me a lot of Jean Baudin's "Hideous Claw" bass.


Same here.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey man this thing is pretty dope, ive been doing an 8-string fanned mockup myself.

One thing i noticed: Depending on the construction method your headstock may be a problem. If you were planning on having a scarf joint headstock or any angled headstock for that matter your gonna have problems, this can easily be rectified by adding a length of neck wood from behind the treble side nut so that there is a flat perpendicular to the frets for which to attach the headstock.

If you were planning a non angled headstock then you could make it work i suppose.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2010)

srrdude said:


> Hey man this thing is pretty dope, ive been doing an 8-string fanned mockup myself.
> 
> One thing i noticed: Depending on the construction method your headstock may be a problem. If you were planning on having a scarf joint headstock or any angled headstock for that matter your gonna have problems, this can easily be rectified by adding a length of neck wood from behind the treble side nut so that there is a flat perpendicular to the frets for which to attach the headstock.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input - I'm not knowledgable on headstock design really. I've just got the basics here and I guess that would be something to discuss further with the luthier. I'm having a little trouble understanding why it might not work - could I not just take a straight design and 'skew' it to the angle of the nut?





That's the method I want to use.
I understand how it could be tricky - but could the two join lines not be angled like the nut? It's one of those things which I can't imagine in my head..


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd hit it.


----------



## SD83 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow... I must have missed this thread before, nice mockup. I'd be kinda worried about neckdive, especially with a semi-hollow body.
As for the angled headstock... I guess if one has the tools, the experience and the patience it takes, it should be possible.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll discuss headstock at the time then I guess - I don't fancy the straight 'gap' idea behind the nut to make the headstock straight like srrdude suggested. I've seen this before and simply don't like the look so much.

I have however looked at my bass guitar and realised the headstock is 1piece with the neck. It's angled about the same as I would want this one to be, and this will just require the neck blank to be twice as thick. No problem!
With the low set tuning pegs I plan to use too, there will be plenty of break angle. I'm sure even a straight Suhr style headstock would suffice.

Neckdive:
I'm not going to make it semi hollow afterall, but, even if I was...
I'm very confident neckdive will not be an issue with this instrument. It's so short! I know the board has the 9 string width, but the bridge is pretty deep towards the end of the body, and the headstock is nice and short. Like I said, it comes up the same length as my 7 string Ibanez in total.
This, coupled with the strap button placement, should make neck dive a non-issue. The strap button will be around the 11th fret - far closer to the headstock than many other instruments.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 8, 2010)

Epic mockup is epic. 

Can't wait to see this build get on the road!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a sick design. I've always loved the ESP F and crossed with the TIL shape that I obviously love and a walnut top, jeez, for me that design is made in heaven!


----------



## metallidude3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow  i cant wait to see this thing when its done


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 9, 2010)

This will be one of the sexiest guitars out there when it's done. Great choices man. I've seen cataclysm_child's TIL in person, and it is indeed the sex. Man, I wish I had a wood working shop, tons of money, tons of time and your mock up skills. Good luck man! I'm going to follow your progress. I just bought the "make your own electric guitar" book yesterday... Gotta start somewhere I guess.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 9, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks for the input - I'm not knowledgable on headstock design really. I've just got the basics here and I guess that would be something to discuss further with the luthier. I'm having a little trouble understanding why it might not work - could I not just take a straight design and 'skew' it to the angle of the nut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The direction of the headstock should be perpendicular to the joint lines, otherwise you are going to have an angled surface as well and things will get wonky quickly. try folding a piece of paper at an angle and making them go the same direction. You will end up having the surface of the headstock facing somewhere to the treble side rather than up. I see this causing problems because it would essentially be twisted. Hard to say, never tried it.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad you guys all love this as much as I do  Cannot wait!

Thanks, Srrdude. I can imagine it now  Yep, definately going to do it with a one piece neck/headstock using a thicker neck blank with a headstock angle of 10 degrees or less.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 9, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Glad you guys all love this as much as I do  Cannot wait!
> 
> Thanks, Srrdude. I can imagine it now  Yep, definately going to do it with a one piece neck/headstock using a thicker neck blank with a headstock angle of 10 degrees or less.



No prob, i should mention that if you do it with one piece you would still have the twist issue, its not the scarf joint that was the problem its the geometry.

I think if you want to not have that excess piece above the nut, you should consider the flat but lower headstock that fender does.





I hope thats what you were referring to, because that will work just fine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2010)

The simplest solution to the headstock "issue" would be to use a volute. 






They can be angled and shaped in such a way to compensate for the fanned nut/headstock joint. 

You can kinda see one here on a fanned 8-string Sherman:


----------



## srrdude (Sep 9, 2010)

The issue wasnt on the back of the headstock, its the other surface. OP doesnt wanna have a flat piece of wood to straighten out back off the nut.

Volutes are nice tho. 

Sidenote: do you have other angles of that sherman? it almost looks like it has two volutes. What does the top surface of the headstock look like?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2010)

srrdude said:


> The issue wasnt on the back of the headstock, its the other surface. OP doesnt wanna have a flat piece of wood to straighten out back off the nut.
> 
> Volutes are nice tho.
> 
> Sidenote: do you have other angles of that sherman? it almost looks like it has two volutes. What does the top surface of the headstock look like?



It's not my guitar, just the easiest pics I could find of a fanned ERG with a volute. 

Here's the front:





Also, what I'm saying is, that a volute can be used added structural stability, and be used to tilt the headstock in a way that normally can't be accomplished easily with just a scarf joint or no volute. For instance have it angle back right were the nut for the lowest string terminates. In the mock up it looks like there will be enough room to add the angle while maintaining the current tuner layout. 

Have the volute run along the line of that lower "point" on the headstock on the treble side, before the tuner, in an upward and outward angle parallel to the fan. 

If done right it shouldn't interfere with the lower string's tuners, and would provide a great accessibility angle for truss rod adjustments. 

Of course, I say all this without having a real live guitar, or wood for that matter, in front of me.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 9, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not my guitar, just the easiest pics I could find of a fanned ERG with a volute.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> ...



Well a volute will for sure make it more structurally sound. That headstock is wild i wonder what that surface twist looks like in person. So your suggesting that the flat surface angle of the headstock goes from the treble side and the relatively higher bass side is carved down to meet it? 

I would agree, that would work and the volute would provide the necessary stability, especially for that side where you carve into the headstock. 

Im gonna have to make a mockup IRL and see how that plays out, but i think youve got it. You may have just saved me an inch or so off the total length of my next build.


----------



## srrdude (Sep 9, 2010)

like this, if im not mistaken.


edit** Lol i feel like a moron. It would be WAYYYY easier to do the flat surface from the bass side rather than the treble side. Then you just carve back towards to treble side nut convexly rather than concavely in my example. Tha should work. Maybe. I dont even know anymore. *sigh* time to go get some mdf...


----------



## Winspear (Sep 9, 2010)

Gotcha! Thanks guys  I'm also going to have to make a mockup to get my head around this, but I understand and see how this would work. If not - it will be the flat Fender style.


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 16, 2010)

When it's done, it will be "The guitar". Nice mockup. 

(I realize know  , this forum is a GAS catalyst. Have to sleep...but still here) already 6:33 in Portugal


----------



## Peteus (Sep 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The simplest solution to the headstock "issue" would be to use a volute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to bring this up I have been thinking about building a fan fretted 8 and I saw this discussion. Am I right In thinking that a volute is the fat bit around the first fret?
Also why in the second pic does it look like it has a diamond shape lump in the centre?
Lastly Is headstock cut at a gradient from the nut such that the headstock will face towards the ground when your playing it or is it cut like a normal headstock from the top of the nut i.e. lowest string straight across and the rest is carved down to give a good look and prevent the high strings hitting the high point?


----------



## HoodieWhatie (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that inlay the Quake Symbol? If so, I like lol


----------



## jaco815 (Sep 30, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I drew this in full scale and actually have an 8 page picture which is just so tempting to print out Must not because of the ink



Once as a kid in my punkass goth days I loved that body shape simply because I was a shithead. Then for some reason I began to hate it and everything it stood for.

Seeing that picture now makes me want for everything in the world to be shaped like that from now on forever. Ferrari? Shaped like that guitar. Hot women? Shaped like that crazyass guitar with boobs. I would rather make sexy-time with that guitar than anything. Except for my wife. I find her quite attractive. I would prefer instead, however, that I get to spend the rest of my life watching her have sex with that guitar.

Most beautiful thing I have ever seen. 



> I drew this in full scale and actually have an 8 page picture which is just so tempting to print out Must not because of the ink



You could take it to a print shop and have them make it full size for you.

Could I pay you a few bucks to do a less impressive mockup for me? I have some sickass designs in my brain that I would love to see fleshed out.

Question though: You don't think the Headstock should be a tad bigger? String 5 tuner looks a little cramped down there at the end. Just sayin.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 30, 2010)

HoodieWhatie said:


> Is that inlay the Quake Symbol? If so, I like lol



Funny you should say that  I never played Quake - it's actually a symbol I designed which I use as a logo for my solo project (on hiatus while I improve my chops!). I did see the Quake symbol a few months ago and think "damnit!", but it's different enough for me to keep it 



jaco815 said:


> Once as a kid in my punkass goth days I loved that body shape simply because I was a shithead. Then for some reason I began to hate it and everything it stood for.
> 
> Seeing that picture now makes me want for everything in the world to be shaped like that from now on forever. Ferrari? Shaped like that guitar. Hot women? Shaped like that crazyass guitar with boobs. I would rather make sexy-time with that guitar than anything. Except for my wife. I find her quite attractive. I would prefer instead, however, that I get to spend the rest of my life watching her have sex with that guitar.
> 
> ...



Haha thanks man  
About making a mockup for you - I'd definately be happy to do it for free! However, I've just started at uni and don't really have any time at all! I mean - if you want, you can pm me some details or whatever - but I wouldn't be set on it if I were you because I may never get round to it or take a very long time  

The headstock - yes you're probably right  That's the _only _thing on this design that I haven't really thought about. All I know is I want that style shape with very straight string pull.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 16, 2010)

id stand on that guitar. <3


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 17, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 17, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> any updates?



From an unrelated thread yesterday:



EtherealEntity said:


> Glad you like the mockup  The only progress since I made the thread is that I have chosen Legra Guitars to build it. I contacted Bob with the basics of the idea and he said he usually turns down multiscale builds but is very interested and would like to be involved, and to contact him when I am ready. Hopefully he's still interested.
> It's just a question of money now - but I can tell you, whether or not this year goes financially to plan, I will be contacting Bob before the end of 2011.



Apart from that, I've changed the low end scale length (30.5"-24.75", yep it's comfortable! ). Also fairly set on piezo and MIDI system. 
I'm so excited that I should be getting somewhere on this in around 10 months


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 17, 2011)

\m/\m/..never heard of Legra guitars, but i am going to look at their website now

and what's 10 month? a pregnancy right?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 17, 2011)

Planning to contact him again in October 

Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra in the UK

You may want to look here also at this very nice guitar;
Legra Aurora Build FINISHED

His work seems quite popular at BKP forums.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 17, 2011)

really nice work indeed..it is amazing the number of decent guitar builders who leave in the UK


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems like everyday i search the forum i see more and more things amaze me. I love the natural finish nice taste.


----------



## capone1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just found this thread and damn this is getting to me I have also lusted over the F-style body before and thought about building a fanned 8 in that style. I've stuck to super strats but seeing that mock up is makeing me itch(also I was just looking at the hideous claw bass so I'm thinking out there)


I love this forum.


----------



## BR10N (Feb 26, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> From an unrelated thread yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good call. I think 29.25" wouldhave sounded a little muddy. The 30.5" string length for the 9th string is a very good idea, and the fan should be no problem. I'll be following this thread!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 27, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Good call. I think 29.25" wouldhave sounded a little muddy. The 30.5" string length for the 9th string is a very good idea, and the fan should be no problem. I'll be following this thread!



Thanks  Would you have said the same if I had said 30"? I've been thinking 30" for a while since I posted that.
I'd love longer, but it's just the bridge angle I am worried about. I'm confident with such an extreme fan on the fretboard, though. The bridge is just harder to gauge from a paper template. 
I think either way I'm going to make a very basic somewhat playable 'plank' guitar to test this and make sure.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, pickups.

I have been in contact with Lundgren discussing the posibility of some custom M pickups for this. Nothing is for sure at the moment, but presuming this did happen:

What's the thoughts on the Lundgren Ms? From all the clips I have heard I am sure I will be happy with these pickups. It's hard to find good clips of them outside of the whole Meshuggah style, but I've read a few things and heard a few clips of cleans and leads etc. (some of which: http://www.lundgren.se/upload/%7B76BF8593-B8C2-4DFC-9A22-4DD0EE72323E%7D_Felipe%20Rodriguez%20-%20Lundgren%20M-8%28Bridge%29%20Demo%20September%202005.mp3

http://www.youtube.com/user/CliveJevons#p/u/13/NnWRQma4Fig )

I'm not incredibly picky. I know I will be happy with these pickups, even if there are better options (BKP?). I can always get them rewound by BKP but I don't think it will be necessary. 

The only comment that gives me any concern about these pickups was something I read along the lines of: "Coupled with a bright guitar, I think they would simply sound harsh". This is going to be quite a bright guitar. I don't think it would be a problem, but if it was, that is simply a problem that the tone knob could solve, right?


----------



## BR10N (Feb 27, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks  Would you have said the same if I had said 30"? I've been thinking 30" for a while since I posted that.
> I'd love longer, but it's just the bridge angle I am worried about. I'm confident with such an extreme fan on the fretboard, though. The bridge is just harder to gauge from a paper template.
> I think either way I'm going to make a very basic somewhat playable 'plank' guitar to test this and make sure.


 
Yeah, I hear you. IMO, 30" would also be a good choice for the 9th string. I agree, make a 'plank' guitar to test so you can determine if you are comfortable with the fan. Also, have you contacted Nordstrand Pickups? I believe they've made Adam a custom 11 string pickup. Although the guitar he had was not fanned, so I'm not sure If they would do a fanned pickup. Keep us updated!


----------



## Adam (Feb 27, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Yeah, I hear you. IMO, 30" would also be a good choice for the 9th string. I agree, make a 'plank' guitar to test so you can determine if you are comfortable with the fan. Also, have you contacted Nordstrand Pickups? I believe they've made Adam a custom 11 string pickup. Although the guitar he had was not fanned, so I'm not sure If they would do a fanned pickup. Keep us updated!



They do fanned pickups, they will literally make just about any pickup for you


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2011)

Also talk with Villex. He did the ones on my OAF10, and the price is pretty good. The output is not super high, but that actually works well to keep the clarity. I just make a little adjustment on the amp and I'm back in high gain territory when I need it. Based on what Tom Drinkwater was telling me, when you get down into that 30" C#1 territory you have to start designing pickups around that, and keep the output low enough that you don't lose note definition. I'm going to do a 9 string at some point (C#1-E) and I'm going to go with Villex again.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Apr 7, 2011)

*fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap*


----------



## Kill Some Bears (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with the post above. Mmmmmmmmm.... When it's built I'm so trying this.


----------



## jmvirgil (Apr 8, 2011)

You must have Paul Gilbert or Buckethead 12" length fingers.


----------



## Winspear (May 2, 2011)

(Every note in this post is raised a semitone for simplicity)

So I can't even remember why I did it, but yesterday I took my drop-A 7 string, and detuned the bottom two strings. 6 string drop-D with a low G.
Bottom 3 strings in 5ths tuning, basically. 

I've been playing around in this tuning ever since and it's _really_ damn cool. There's some brilliant chords to be had very easily. 

I was going to have this 9 string tuned EA-EADGBE-A. 
I'm thinking of this new tuning, instead going 8 string A-EADGBE-A and G-DADGBE-A

With the 9 string tuning, the low E was not intended to get a great deal of use as an open string. It would be mainly for grabbing lower notes playable on the low A when fingering chords on various higher frets, with the occasional use as a very low string.

I thought about staying 9 string and just tuning the A and E down to play this new tuning, keeping the low E as it is. E-G-DADGBE-A.
In this tuning, I'd be using it as an 8 string and the low E would mainly be in the way. 

I'm going to be playing this dropped tuning and the standard equally as much as eachother. The benefits of deciding on 8 string would be that the low string wouldn't be in the way on the alternate tuning, and I would be able to go for a slightly (I'm still keeping it extreme) less angled fan. That and the smaller neck would generally make it a more comfortable guitar.

I just think I might sometimes want that low string there when playing in A-EADGBE-A if I go 8 string. I was really excited to have this huge new 9 string tuning..a whole 'new instrument'. When I imagine the 8 string, and realise it's just what I have in my hands right now but with a high A...I feel slightly dissapointed.

I don't really know why I'm posting this here as it should be entirely my decision on what I'm going to like playing... But I fancied hearing opinions on what other people would do here. 

This new tuning also presents some problems regarding bass guitar in my compositons. I was planning to use EA-EADGBE-A with a bass with a low A, perfect. Any riffs on the low E would go Meshuggah style and have the bass play on the E in the same octave. With this new tuning, G-DADGBE-A, I'd have to string up the bass with a low G (remember I'm transposing this post...actually low F#) which I'm not too keen on. (The G# of my bass at the moment seems the limit for my preferences)

On another note, I will be contacting Bob to hopefully get the wheels turning at the beginning of June


----------



## 7string (May 6, 2011)

I've just come across this thread and thought that your guitar going to look a little like my 9 string bass. Your shape's a bit more extreme, but I thought you might like to see it anyway.







This is a Recurve Singlecut from AC Guitars in Moffat A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2011)

7string said:


> I've just come across this thread and thought that your guitar going to look a little like my 9 string bass. Your shape's a bit more extreme, but I thought you might like to see it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap that thing is amaaaaazing!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 7, 2011)

So. Many. Strings.


----------



## Winspear (May 7, 2011)

Oh awesome! Yep that's exactly the finish I'm going for  Saved to my resources folder 
Thanks for sharing! 
More info here: A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars

Incase anyones interested, I decided to stick with the 9 string EAEADGBE


----------



## 7string (May 9, 2011)

Thought the 9 info might be useful.

Didn't realise the review I wrote was quite so long!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 9, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> 9 string EAEADGBE



1. E
2. A
3. E
4. A
5. D
6. G
7. B
8. E
9. ???


----------



## Winspear (May 9, 2011)

A. Oops 

Asking for some pickup advice here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...31-pickup-dilema-how-important-my-choice.html


----------



## keeper006 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work there. Smooth out the right angles on the upper bout and make it lefty and I'll take 1!


----------



## Explorer (May 16, 2011)

You forgot the next step.



ArkaneDemon said:


> 1. E
> 2. A
> 3. E
> 4. A
> ...



Fixed!


----------



## Waelstrum (May 16, 2011)

Explorer said:


> You forgot the next step.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed!



Just make sure you don't ONLY play the profit string like a -core band.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (May 19, 2011)

Kill Some Bears said:


> I agree with the post above. Mmmmmmmmm.... When it's built I'm so trying this.



Fuck yes.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 28, 2011)

For anyone who was excited to see this thread pop up again..Sorry to dissapoint, but I have no good news for us 

Just as things were looking promising (Funds sorted, pickups sorted - Nordstrand, by the way, whenever this build happens!) I'm stuck once again on luthiers.
Plans with Fine hand made custom built guitars from Legra in the UK and Wez Venables Guitars have fallen through just when I thought I was getting somewhere, damn 

If anyone has any ideas they are of course very welcome! Of course there are the various names that have gone around here already. I have not looked into a lot of them, but as far as I know, most are pre-existing designs, no? (For example the OAF 10 strings that were made). 
Whilst I absolutely love the many multiscale guitars I have seen popping up recently, I'm sure it's understandable that I've become pretty attached to this design and am set on ending up with something that looks at least 80% like the picture I made
Besides, that, I would like to stay in the U.K, or at least Europe if possible.

It's very hard to find these options whilst also finding a name well known enough to get accurate reviews.
I suppose finding a luthier for a build like this should be no simple task, but I was really hoping to have it sorted by now haha. 

Siggery seems like the most appropriate name right now, though once again I don't know if Marty takes on full custom designs. I'm sure I'll contact him at some point, although I've dug a bit deeper and have found a few issues (_not_ the broken headstock incident). It's really hard to find detail, but I've read of fret issues, communication issues and such...I need to look further. Strange, the initial reviews in that thread a while ago seemed great!

I'm willing to wait to make sure I find the perfect builder. I want this to be THE guitar that I play for the future as far as I can see, and don't want to settle for something mediocre. I want something really special 

Just throwing this out there in the hope of any other suggestions, I really don't know what to do. I guess this is what happens when thinking of an instrument so absurd  I'd build the damn thing myself if I actually thought I'd get a good result without spending more than £2000 and making about 10 prototypes


----------



## Zei (Jun 28, 2011)

That thing is BEAUTIFUL. I've always had a hard-on for the ESP F series, so that tickles my pickle. Man, it's beautiful.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 2, 2011)

Although I don't have a suggestion for a specific instrument builder, I do have a suggestion based on past experience. It's not a guitar, but hopefully you'll find it helpful.

At some point, years ago, I grew tired of settling for something close to what I wanted in a particular instrument. I started talking with different builders, but a lot of them were afraid that the instrument wouldn't work, or that it would self-destruct. I was pulling in design features I had seen work across a huge spectrum, though, and I was positive it would work when those features were all brought together.

One of the builders I knew always kept his eyes open for new developements, and after he had turned me down, he mentioned a guy who was fairly new, and who was "probably crazy enough" to take on the project. He didn't have the guy's contact information, but in spite of it being before the internet, he at least knew of who was performing with an instrument from the guy. 

It turned out the guy was a dedicated amateur, someone who had a regular job and a family, and who built instruments on the side. He lived within 12 hours of my house. I spoke to him over the phone a few times, got the names of others who had instruments from him, and got in touch with them, asking questions like "Did you get what you wanted? What kind of music are you playing on it? Any disappointments? Anything you'd change?" After I grew more confident in going with this unknown builder, I drew up my intentions, mailed them to him, and waited for him to call after he had time to go over things. 

Two months later, I drove to his house in the mountains, hung out with his family, had barbecue chicken with them, and then he and I walked out to his workshop. He had drawn up some construction documents, so we looked them over together, and made explicit notes on every facet that could possibly be discussed. (There's nothing worse than omitting something, so I had been making copious notes about why each feature was incorporated, and how I expected them to interact.)

After an hour, I remember distinctly his saying, "Now it's time to talk turkey." He named a price. I accepted, we both signed the contract with terms and conditions, and I put down a fifty percent deposit. 

Then I waited.

After 10 months, I get the call. I have an upcoming gig in New York the next weekend, so I decide to go out and pick it up the next day. I get on the road immediately. I'm at his place the next morning. His wife invites me to breakfast with them. 

And then we go out to look at the Beast. 

Functionally, it does everything I want. 

I'm not a huge fan of ornamentation; the instruments I've had custom built look like Scandinavian furniture. He's incorporated a few things without asking me which I wouldn't have gone for. However, again, it does everything I need in an instrument, and that functionality was the most important consideration. 

In the three decades since he made it for me, I've seen other designs come and go. I've never been tempted by them because none of them have come close. Only one builder, whom I met five years ago, is making an instrument which is very similar at the core, and I've been talking with him about making a newer and smaller travel instrument along the same lines. He's intrigued, as he was stunned to see my instrument the first time I took it over there to talk to him about a possible custom build. 

----

I'd say, even if you can't find a huge amount of background on someone, if there are a few examples you can look at, and if the person seems stable and willing to sign a clear construction contract, you might do well to go with a builder who is either an amateur or who is eager to prove himself. 

Don't skimp on pre-purchase research. Get your hands on instruments which have the kinds of tuners you're thinking of using. Play on the kinds of frets you're considering. Practice on short-scale basses (30") to see how it works for you. 

Don't be afraid to incorporate features which will extend its usefulness. Thinking of maybe upgrading electronics someday in the next few decades? Be sure to include a battery box or two for active electronics, as well as a comfortable cavity for electronics. Ask for a template of the pickup routing. Make sure it has two adjustable trussrods. If you are someone who occasionally leaves pickmarks on your instrument(s), add a clear aftermarket pickguard to the instrument, available on eBay and other places. See what's available in terms of one of the most useful and overlooked elements to include, an onboard tuner. 

If this is meant to be a lifetime instrument, think about where you might even *think* of going over the next 40 years, and then make sure it can do that. 

Price-wise, I'd be prepared to pay whatever you'd pay for a custom from someone established, and then be happy when/if the price is lower. If it does exactly what you want, and stays out of your way otherwise, it's worth paying for. 

And, since you haven't found your builder yet... don't just put that money to the side as is. Keep saving on top of that amount. $50 a month can cover all kinds of things as you continue to refine what would make this the ultimate workhorse for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 3, 2011)

Good post my friend  Thanks! I'm definitely going to keep saving and planning further this instrument if I can't get it made soon.

It's just fustrating how I have no motivation to compose or record because I'm missing two strings 

I'm curious, what was it that you had built?


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 3, 2011)

7string said:


> I've just come across this thread and thought that your guitar going to look a little like my 9 string bass. Your shape's a bit more extreme, but I thought you might like to see it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cannot peel my eyes off of this guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 6, 2011)

Pay 40% more than originally planned, for a custom from ViK Guitars using one of his designs.
Thoughts? Right now I'm pretty tempted. 

Part of me really wants to build this original design myself anyway, one day. Though how realistic is it to take up luthiery when you plan to be living in a flat for as far as you can see?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 9, 2011)

Really tempted quickly became _very _tempted and a deposit is down. 
This thread is done now, until I have the ability to use this body design for fun myself 

Order and terms
Updates will be in a new thread whenever the time comes. Is this real life??


----------



## Durero (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet!

Congrats man


----------

